# Eta 2824-2 17 & 25 Jewel Movements



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve got both versions of this movement and have been wondering firstly what do the extra 8 jewels do. I know the 25 version hacks and has a little screw to adjust the regulator but surely that can`t be all the extra ones are for.

My second question is why are they both called 2824-2 when for example the 2836-2 again 25 jewels `appears` looking through the display window to my eyes to be identical to the 25J 2824-2. There must be a difference between these two but it does seem strange to me.

I`m sorry if these are dumb questions







but I would like to know the answers


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I think the 2836 is often 27 jewels because of the seconds sub dial.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Griff said:


> I think the 2836 is often 27 jewels because of the seconds sub dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Griff, I`ve just checked an ETA movement database ( should have done that before







) it lists the 2836-2 as having 25 jewels and is the same size as the 2824-2 but with a day/date wheel. This in a way adds to my confusion if as it seems adding a day wheel makes ETA change the model number why are these 17 and 25 jewel movements both called 2824-2s?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The extra jewels are just in the auto winding wheels.

The only difference between the two calibers is that the 2836 has day/date and teh 2824 has just date. This makes the 2836 slightly thicker.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> The extra jewels are just in the auto winding wheels.
> 
> The only difference between the two calibers is that the 2836 has day/date and teh 2824 has just date. This makes the 2836 slightly thicker.
> 
> ...


Thanks Roy







I still wonder why they don`t call the 25J version the 2824-3 for example ( unless there`s already one of those







) Anyway I was just curious I`m not going to loose any sleep over it


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

I suppose it keeps things simple, if you want to replace a movement, all 2824-2's (there are more than 2 types) are interchangeable, whereas the 2836 is different in size and function.

I read about the extra jewels on a site somewhere, I'll try to dig it up.



mach 0.0013137 said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > The extra jewels are just in the auto winding wheels.
> ...


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

83 Jewels Too Many?

Please remove the link if its breaking the forum rules.


----------

